# Neutering in Border Terriers...



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok, we've come to the decision between us that once Ted is old enough we're going to get him "done" 

I would hate for him to ever be in a position that he causes an accidental litter or wants to hump anything in sight as it must be frustrating for them.

I guess i'm just wondering if anyone had any idea on the best time to get him sorted. I know some say 6 months but then others say to wait... i'd hate to have him done before he's fully matured.

Anyone with any knowledge before i go googling?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I could be wrong but I dont think there is such a crucial time with the lads. Like you, I would want to wait until he was fully mature not that I think it matters so much, it just feels right.

A friend of mine left her lad entire as it wasnt causing any problems. Then this year he started getting all hormonal and his behaviour changed. When he attacked another dog, she immediately got him done. Her vet told her that lads either sail through life un neutered with no probs or at 3 they have to be done. He reckoned that he regularly neutered 3 year olds because of behavioural probs.

Hope some of the experts are along to give you more knowledgable advice soon. I think I would wait until I felt he was mature.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I was thinking on waiting until he was at least 12 months before considering it... well all being well behaviour wise LOL.

I was talking to a couple when we went to Matlock... they had their BT done when he was 18 months and said he'd been a different dog after (he was very excitable and boisterous before)

I don't want to lose who Ted is... thats my only concern.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

If you feel that way, why not suck it and see so to speak. That's what my friend did. Her dog (the one I referred to neutered at 3) is a delight. The first big dog that befriended Heidi after my son's viszla put the cat among the pigeons. Hers played so gently, it was great to watch. He was the ideal role model for any dog. So laid back and well behaved but a great character.

Then this year, he changed. Started off disobedient, then boisterous with other dogs until she had no choice. I couldnt believe the difference. Once he was neutered, he was his old self again.

May be have a chat with your vet and see what the liklihood of problems would be if you left him till he was a bit older. It all depends on your circumstances and the amount of un neutered females he would encounter.


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

Basil is our border terrier and we had him done at eight months. We did want to try and hang on until he was at least a year old but he started getting very territorial and would bark at anyone walking by the house and started to do it when we were out which wasn't good. The vet advised that this would only get worse the longer we left him, (even with correction training from us which were of course doing), because the instinct to protect was very strong in him. Plus, when we were out on a walk he was sniffing and weeing literally every 30 seconds...it took us ages to get round the fields!! 

But the decider was when he started to hump the cat at every opportunity...it was a nightmare for the poor cat and in the end we just knew we had to get him done.:eek6:

As Mum2Heidi says, wait and see what issues arise and if you can deal with them or not...since being done, Basil is much calmer and less territorial, he doesn't stop to wee every other step, and the humping of the cat has stopped so it was worth it for us! He's still naughty though but being a border we expect that!:thumbup:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

We were initially not going to bother but he has started the "marking" as he's on his walk... so its stop start stop start. He has tried to hump my son's back which was pleasant and i just think on the grand scheme of things, we aren't using him for stud so thought it best to take away that desire so to speak?


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

This is a topic me and the OH clash over. I'm in favour of having him done because I don't want to be in a situation where he ends up catching a bitch on heat. I know people should be more careful with walking their bitches and what not, but it happens so I want to do what I can to prevent it. 

OH refuses to let me do it, so I've got a long way to go to convince him though.

However, my friends dog has been done and he still wants to hump everything he can, just doesn't realise he's firing blanks.  Its a tough one. I might ride it out and just see how he goes, like people have said.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> This is a topic me and the OH clash over. I'm in favour of having him done because I don't want to be in a situation where he ends up catching a bitch on heat. I know people should be more careful with walking their bitches and what not, but it happens so I want to do what I can to prevent it.
> 
> OH refuses to let me do it, so I've got a long way to go to convince him though.
> 
> However, my friends dog has been done and he still wants to hump everything he can, just doesn't realise he's firing blanks.  Its a tough one. I might ride it out and just see how he goes, like people have said.


It's hard to know what to do for the best isn't it


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> We were initially not going to bother but he has started the "marking" as he's on his walk... so its stop start stop start. He has tried to hump my son's back which was pleasant and i just think on the grand scheme of things, we aren't using him for stud so thought it best to take away that desire so to speak?


Hi there sorry but a bit dim what do you meen by marking? do you mean keep sniff, pee, kick of back legs then move on? if so my alfie does that he is 3.5yrs and was de-maned when he was 1yr so that habit (if is what you mean) may stay. i just distract him now with "lets go" when he starts sniffing.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

susieborder said:


> Hi there sorry but a bit dim what do you meen by marking? do you mean keep sniff, pee, kick of back legs then move on? if so my alfie does that he is 3.5yrs and was de-maned when he was 1yr so that habit (if is what you mean) may stay. i just distract him now with "lets go" when he starts sniffing.


I shall try that :thumbup:


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> I shall try that :thumbup:


i did try "lets go" and breaking into a trot with him but my treat bag ejected garlic chicken all over the pavement, i stopped to retrieve it Alfie didnt so as i bent down he yanked me forward and i ended up spreadeagled on the path, so, the moral to that story is " if you are going to stop, let your dog know"
I DONT TROT ANYMORE, JUST FAST WALKING UPRIGHT.:eek6:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

susieborder said:


> i did try "lets go" and breaking into a trot with him but my treat bag ejected garlic chicken all over the pavement, i stopped to retrieve it Alfie didnt so as i bent down he yanked me forward and i ended up spreadeagled on the path, so, the moral to that story is " if you are going to stop, let your dog know"
> I DONT TROT ANYMORE, JUST FAST WALKING UPRIGHT.:eek6:


:lol::lol::lol: The image is firmly implanted!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> :lol::lol::lol: *The image is firmly implanted!!! *:lol::lol::lol:


AS WERE THE BITS OF GRAVEL, IN MY KNEES, *I HAD MY SHORTS ON*:scared:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

susieborder said:


> AS WERE THE BITS OF GRAVEL, IN MY KNEES, *I HAD MY SHORTS ON*:scared:


Borders are the best aren't they!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> Borders are the best aren't they!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


NOT THAT DAY!! but yes they are the funniest little beggers, i just hope i can one day get back to having two of them, fingers crossed, infact i think my OH would be happy with more than two, he absolutely adores them, when we are out the only time he speaks is when he says "oh look a border, i like that one" but saying that he is also smitten with pugs?????????????????? sorry i think i have gone off thread. Oh well that borders for you.:thumbup:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

susieborder said:


> NOT THAT DAY!! but yes they are the funniest little beggers, i just hope i can one day get back to having two of them, fingers crossed, infact i think my OH would be happy with more than two, he absolutely adores them, when we are out the only time he speaks is when he says "oh look a border, i like that one" but saying that he is also smitten with pugs?????????????????? sorry i think i have gone off thread. Oh well that borders for you.:thumbup:


Go off thread as much as you like... it's nice having a fellow border owner to natter to


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I wa told by vet see how he is with other dogs ,if confident she will get him done but if he is nervous or scared of other dogs she wont as it would make him more nervous so would wait till bit older she will see him once he is 12 months see how he is with other dogs at that age


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

new westie owner said:


> I wa told by vet see how he is with other dogs ,if confident she will get him done but if he is nervous or scared of other dogs she wont as it would make him more nervous so would wait till bit older she will see him once he is 12 months see how he is with other dogs at that age


If he's anything like he is now we'll be well away... dogs run away from him :lol::lol::lol: He's such a friendly boy lol


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

There have been lots of threads about the dangers of neutering too early. Without rehashing it all again, basically what happens if you neuter too early is that you remove the sex hormones. This delays maturation of osteoclasts resulting in the delayed closing of the growth plates of the long leg bones creating leggy taller than average dogs, and thereby increasing the risk of some orthopedic disorders such as cruciate ligament disease, hip and elbow dysplasia and bone cancer. In addition, this also has an effect on the dog's maturity development - they never grow up and remain in the teenage stage for most of their life, which can give rise to behavioural and training problems. So it is much better to wait until the dog is fully mature - not sexually mature, but fully mature - which can be anything from around 12 months up to 2 years in large breeds.

This thread discussed it to death http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/104601-do-dogs-grow-more-if-they-neutered-5.html

and here are a couple more links that really exlpain the dangers of early neutering:

Spaying and Neutering Dogs Too Early "a Stark Warning"

Stan Rawlinson explains the dangers of Spaying and Castration (Neutering) young Dogs


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

susieborder said:


> NOT THAT DAY!! but yes they are the funniest little beggers, i just hope i can one day get back to having two of them, fingers crossed, infact i think my OH would be happy with more than two, he absolutely adores them, when we are out the only time he speaks is when he says "oh look a border, i like that one" but saying that he is also smitten with pugs?????????????????? sorry i think i have gone off thread. Oh well that borders for you.:thumbup:


I have 2 stunning Borders........before that 2 stunning little Pugs......they have very similar personality traits. If you love the character of a Border , you would love the character of a Pug. Both so clever, mischevious & funny.


----------



## Woody15 (Jun 7, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone can help, our border is 7 months and has one undescended testicle. We were going to wait until he was at least a year to make sure he's mature but our vet said that we should have it done sooner due to the risk of cancer etc. He's booked in for 4th Jan. Has anyone else had this issue? We obviously don't want him to get cancer, but we worry that doing it so early will be bad for his development. Thanks


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Woody15 said:


> I was wondering if anyone can help, our border is 7 months and has one undescended testicle. We were going to wait until he was at least a year to make sure he's mature but our vet said that we should have it done sooner due to the risk of cancer etc. He's booked in for 4th Jan. Has anyone else had this issue? We obviously don't want him to get cancer, but we worry that doing it so early will be bad for his development. Thanks


Whilst it is important to remove the retained testicle according to several vets I know there is no huge rush and you can wait until the dog is a year old or even older remember the risk is relative not absolute.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

If you must have it done I'd wait until he is a little older

Dillon is a marker, nearly very tree round here is marked on every walk. Apart from a few months when Dillon was about 12 months when he was a really was a pain tryng to hump me and jumping and play bitting all the time, we talked to our vet, who said having him done would not mean it would change his behaviour.... His now nealry 7 and still intact and has never been a problem since, he is kind and gentle and near tried to hump another dog.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

My Border terrier cross was a rescue puppy so I had to have him done at 6 months (it was in the paperwork I signed when I got him), he really needed it though as all he did at puppy party nights was hump the other dogs, it was really embarrassing! He also wee'd in my older dogs bed a few times to mark it, which wasn't nice for Bob. Once he'd had the op, he didn't do either anymore. He is also developing as he should be according to our vet.


----------



## Woody15 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks all this is very helpful. After much consideration we have decided to postpone the op until he is a year old. We really want to ensure he is fully mature before we have him done, and got a second opinion from my dads dogs vet who said most people with dogs that have a retained testicle wait until they are a year or 18months before neutering in their experience. He is a little boisterous and does mark on walks but when we say come on he stops. He's great with other dogs so not worried about aggression yet. Thank you and sorry to hijack the thread!


----------

